# How to get a maid in Dubai?



## dubai-gurl

Can anyone please give me some idea on how to get a full time maid? What are the terms & condition?


----------



## Miss Maha

You have to apply through maids services offices in Dubai .

it's easy to find it through the yellow pages .


----------



## ManiChamar

I need a home maid


----------



## sanjaysm

Maids can be brought in directly by your own efforts/contacts or by using services of many recruiting companies which can be found in classifieds in dubizzle, gulf news and yellow pages. once a right candidate is found, applying to the immigration is the next step. Costs include 5000 Dhs fees to be paid annually to Immigration in addition to other costs.


----------



## frenchfamily

Hi there, you can find all details on how to find a maid and how to recruit on different websites, dubizzle has a good section, and theperfecthelp has an FAQ with information. THe process is very straight forward, but do follow the law or you coudl be in for a bad surprise!
best of luck


----------



## Mary alice

Hi , I'm looking for a full time maid, al safa 2, Dubai, can anyone help , thanks Mary alice


----------



## Mary alice

Great thanks for that


----------

